# Help: 93-95 MKIII users // Bag rubs body



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Help: 93-95 MKIII users // Air bag rubs body // AIR LIFT*

As some of you know, I recently installed an AirLift kit through BagRiders on my MKIII Jetta. I thought I installed the bushings, etc wrong all week, because it was making a rubber "screeching" noise when I turned. Well, tonight, a friend and I tore apart the tops, fixed them (or so we thought), then put the car back down and tried it out.

Well, to my surprise, it wasn't because I installed the bushings, cap, bearings, etc. incorrectly, *it was because the air bag rubs the car when I turn.* Outstanding. They will be receiving an e-mail.

It is my assumption that that early MKIII's were made slightly differently in the strut tower area. I can tell you there is no way that late bushings will work properly in my early MKIII. They are too small.

Anyone else encounter or hear about a similar problem? Thanks.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

so are you running the later style "vr6" upper strut bearings? 

i ask cause they are actually taller that the early mk2/3 style strut bearings. most people upgrade to the vr6 style because they have a lower bearing failure rate and allow for a wider range of movement before binding.

do you have any pictures of where its rubbing?


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

a2lowvw said:


> so are you running the later style "vr6" upper strut bearings?
> 
> i ask cause they are actually taller that the early mk2/3 style strut bearings. most people upgrade to the vr6 style because they have a lower bearing failure rate and allow for a wider range of movement before binding.
> 
> do you have any pictures of where its rubbing?


I am running the correct early style bushing. There is no way the late style will work with my car, it looks like it would slip up right though the strut tower. I can make a short video, but I can't take a picture unless I remove the bag.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Zach I didn't see it rubbing against the body at all when I looked while you were turning? This is odd :screwy: And for the price of VR strut mounts it would be worth picking some up and trying them out. Something isn't right here?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

I noticed that the 93 mk3 in the junkyard had way shallower rebound washers than my 97. I wondered what else was different in the bearing/mount setup on those. I've had vr6 mounts in my 2.0 since 2005 so I cant remember what the old ones look like to compare to OBD1's


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

mk2 and early mk3 style mount










mk3 vr6 style










or are you running audi 80 style mounts?


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

He is running the Mk3 early style mounts. I still think if you switched over to the VR mounts Zach it would help your situation substantially


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

The later style mounts will not work on obd1. 

They are somewhat smaller, so they and would slip right through the hole in the strut tower.

(we tried them out already)


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

they slip through? the inner fenders/strut area never changed throughout the mk3 years


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

mk3 vr mounts will work on all mk3, mk2, corrado and b3 chassis cars unless the ones you have are something else entirely they will work. unless the car has been modified at some point or was in an accident and not properly repaired....

post some pics of the strut towers and the strut bearings that are too small so we know what you have.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

I am going to have to agree with the above two statements. The VR mounts should work just fine. The might look small compared to the early style mounts but thats how they are designed. The early style mounts take up pretty much the entire area where the strut mounts sit, the VR ones do not. What is the harm in trying them? Give it a shot Zach


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I agree. If mk2 strut mounts will work on my 97 jetta that originally came with the newer VR style mounts, you should be able to interchange them in an OBD1 car as well. It's actually considered an "upgrade" on the OBD1 cars. I would be baffled if they didn't fit.


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

I guess he can try them again, but when I put them in there was maybe 2 mm's all around holding the mount in. aka, they will flop around everywhere going over bumps.

I run audi bushings on my mark 4, which are a bit smaller, but they still seat correctly. The gap on the vr mounts was small enough that it wouldn't even seat.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm about to call Air Lift back and work out my issue.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

zrace07 said:


> I'm about to call Air Lift back and work out my issue.


Let us know how it goes, something is really strange here? :thumbup:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

bagged_hag said:


> Let us know how it goes, something is really strange here? :thumbup:


I know man, it is really weird. Left a message.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm happy to help but as mentioned above, we need pics to see what we are working with. We have sold plenty of these kits and this is the first time we have heard of this issue.

Pics of the strut towers and the mounts you are using would be perfect.

Thanks!





zrace07 said:


> I know man, it is really weird. Left a message.


----------



## craigerk (Feb 4, 2009)

when I bagged my 1994 golf about a month and a half ago I had early style mounts, mine was making a noise I thought was the bag. WRONG! The earlier mounts dont work on bags, the metal plate on the bottom of the mount hits the top of the bag and makes it so it will NOT turn using the bearing, it instead turns the hole mount in the tower, making a screeching/rubber noise. (cause it's rubber on metal) I talked to my buddy that had the bags before me and he said I needed the later/vr mount, bought them, swapped them in and no noise. 

Pretty much, the earlier mounts bearing is too small so the plate on the bottom of the mount rests on the top of the bag and makes the bearing useless, the vr/later mount has a wider bearing area and no metal plate in the way, making the bearing actually touch the top of the bag and work.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

craigerk said:


> when I bagged my 1994 golf about a month and a half ago I had early style mounts, mine was making a noise I thought was the bag. WRONG! The earlier mounts dont work on bags, the metal plate on the bottom of the mount hits the top of the bag and makes it so it will NOT turn using the bearing, it instead turns the hole mount in the tower, making a screeching/rubber noise. (cause it's rubber on metal) I talked to my buddy that had the bags before me and he said I needed the later/vr mount, bought them, swapped them in and no noise.
> 
> Pretty much, the earlier mounts bearing is too small so the plate on the bottom of the mount rests on the top of the bag and makes the bearing useless, the vr/later mount has a wider bearing area and no metal plate in the way, making the bearing actually touch the top of the bag and work.


His air lift directions had a diagram with the earlier style mounts? It's weird but I still have a feeling that switching to VR mounts would solve the issue. What you just said seems to make sense though. 


Zach, swap in the VR mounts and take some pictures. That would help this situation drastically


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I'm happy to help but as mentioned above, we need pics to see what we are working with. We have sold plenty of these kits and this is the first time we have heard of this issue.
> 
> Pics of the strut towers and the mounts you are using would be perfect.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for your reply Brian. I just got off the phone with Walt, and he is going to help me out. I will be sure to include pictures and all that jazz in my next e-mail.



craigerk said:


> when I bagged my 1994 golf about a month and a half ago I had early style mounts, mine was making a noise I thought was the bag. WRONG! The earlier mounts dont work on bags, the metal plate on the bottom of the mount hits the top of the bag and makes it so it will NOT turn using the bearing, it instead turns the hole mount in the tower, making a screeching/rubber noise. (cause it's rubber on metal) I talked to my buddy that had the bags before me and he said I needed the later/vr mount, bought them, swapped them in and no noise.
> 
> Pretty much, the earlier mounts bearing is too small so the plate on the bottom of the mount rests on the top of the bag and makes the bearing useless, the vr/later mount has a wider bearing area and no metal plate in the way, making the bearing actually touch the top of the bag and work.


I hear you there, and that is what my friend and I thought at first. We went and got washers that fit under the bearing PERFECTLY and set it up that way, so that there was space in between the top of the bag, and the bearing. Put it all back together, and it still rubbed. I put my hand on the bag as my friend turned the wheel and you could definitely feel that it was the bag hitting the side of the body.



bagged_hag said:


> His air lift directions had a diagram with the earlier style mounts? It's weird but I still have a feeling that switching to VR mounts would solve the issue. What you just said seems to make sense though.
> 
> 
> Zach, swap in the VR mounts and take some pictures. That would help this situation drastically


I am just going to order the HD bushings now, and try them out just for science's sake Wednesday. If not, then I am swapping my front OE suspension back on and Walt and I will take it from there.


----------



## craigerk (Feb 4, 2009)

pop your hood, take the nut then metal cap off and have someone turn your wheel and watch the rubber spin. If not, then you do have some other random issue, but I bet the rubber will turn and not stay in place.


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

craigerk said:


> when I bagged my 1994 golf about a month and a half ago I had early style mounts, mine was making a noise I thought was the bag. WRONG! The earlier mounts dont work on bags, the metal plate on the bottom of the mount hits the top of the bag and makes it so it will NOT turn using the bearing, it instead turns the hole mount in the tower, making a screeching/rubber noise. (cause it's rubber on metal) I talked to my buddy that had the bags before me and he said I needed the later/vr mount, bought them, swapped them in and no noise.
> 
> Pretty much, the earlier mounts bearing is too small so the plate on the bottom of the mount rests on the top of the bag and makes the bearing useless, the vr/later mount has a wider bearing area and no metal plate in the way, making the bearing actually touch the top of the bag and work.


This was originally my assumption. We added a few washers in between the bearing its contact point to make sure it had clearance. The upper mounts are *not* spinning at this point. The bag is rubbing the body for sure. He aired up and I reached around behind only to feel it binding against the body as he turned the wheel. I don't quite understand how the vr6 mounts will help at this point, unless they change the mounting angle, but hopefully they do.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Has this vehicle ever been in a wreck? I may be jumping to conclusions, but i've never heard of any mk3 having this issue with Air Lifts so i'm starting to wonder if the strut tower itself is not within OEM spec.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> Has this vehicle ever been in a wreck? I may be jumping to conclusions, but i've never heard of any mk3 having this issue with Air Lifts so i'm starting to wonder if the strut tower itself is not within OEM spec.


It definitely was never hit. Although the car has been re-sprayed, there is nothing that I have seen that would lead me to believe that it was in an accident.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Well damn.. If those new mounts don't help you then i'm stumped.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> Well damn.. If those new mounts don't help you then i'm stumped.


Yeah I am lost. Seriously. The HD mounts showed up today as usual. GAP's day after ordering arrival is epic. They are awesome.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Well, these ones look like they will fit. I am hoping they are "longer" and fix my problem. The other regular VR6 mounts I had are way smaller than this. Weird.










Edit: Just realize they are upside-down :facepalm:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

That should do the trick. VR mounts are definitely taller than the early mk2/3 mounts. That's the appeal of switching to the older style mounts over the VR ones.. they're shorter. You should be golden like showers now!


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

That should fix the issue! Maybe the other mounts were a bad batch? Who knows. But those will certainly fit and should cure your problem :thumbup:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

when you pull it apart take pictures of where it was rubbing


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

a2lowvw said:


> when you pull it apart take pictures of where it was rubbing


Both the bag and the body :thumbup:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

this thread just blew my mind. at first when i read "they will be receiving an email" i thought you were blaming air lift, lol. anyways...

when i first put my air lifts in, i was running the late mk3 bushings and had no problems at all. but then in attempts to get the car lower, i switched to the early style bushing, and once again had no problems whatsoever. thennn, in attempts to get the car on the floor, i modded the early bushings like so... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4408733








but when i put them in the car, the top of the bag was actually now hitting that metal plate on the bushing and the outside rubber lip of the bushing. so then i had to shave them down, like this...







and i've had no problems ever since.

glad you got it hopefully all figured out though. post pics of where it was rubbing and the bushings you were using.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> You should be golden like showers now!


To each his own! :screwy: :laugh:



bagged_hag said:


> That should fix the issue! Maybe the other mounts were a bad batch? Who knows. But those will certainly fit and should cure your problem :thumbup:


I have no idea. I am so lost on this.



a2lowvw said:


> when you pull it apart take pictures of where it was rubbing





bagged_hag said:


> Both the bag and the body :thumbup:


Already doing so for Air Lift. :thumbup:



dehate. said:


> this thread just blew my mind. at first when i read "they will be receiving an email" i thought you were blaming air lift, lol. anyways...


Yeah I guess it sounded that way at first, ha. Thanks.

__________________________________________________ _____________

Well, here are the videos I took for Air Lift if anyone was interested.

720p quality :beer: (It's no 1080 Dehate Canon wizardry video though )


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

zrace07 said:


> It's no 1080 Dehate Canon wizardry video though


haha, i never shoot those vids. my friend josh does.

but dude, that sounds is wild. i really wanna see what bushings you have in there and where the bag is rubbing.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

dehate. said:


> but dude, that sounds is wild. i really wanna see what bushings you have in there and where the bag is rubbing.


Yeah what he said. I am very interested to see where the rubbing was taking place! I've it sounds like a rubber sound I can tell you that, but where and what it is is beyond me? :screwy: I would come over to give you a hand with the new bushings install tonight but I effed up my back pretty bad yesterday doing god knows what and I can hardly stand now :thumbdown: You know you can always text me with any questions though :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

So what's the verdict?


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

The new mounts fixed the issue.

I'm sure he will post tomorrow explaining the situation.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

jetta2289 said:


> The new mounts fixed the issue.
> 
> I'm sure he will post tomorrow explaining the situation.


I am glad to hear that was the issue! I never dealth with the early style mounts before Zachs car but I had a feeling the VR mounts would take care of it :thumbup:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Alrighty...

So, long story short, the new heavy duty VR6 mounts fixed the problem.

What was rubbing, was excess rubber sticking out of the top from the band clamp that holds the bag to the strut. That is why we felt the binding on the bag when I turned the wheel.

I will be calling Air Lift back shortly, and maybe they will come up with something to help out the early mount users in the future.


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

good to hear you got it sorted. weird though. i didn't have any problems using the stock early style mounts. 

i only had problems when i modified them to make them shorter, and even then, i just had to modify them a little more to fix the problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

zrace07 said:


> Alrighty...
> 
> So, long story short, the new heavy duty VR6 mounts fixed the problem.
> 
> ...


I'm glad to hear that everything worked out for you. I'll be sure to pass this information on to future customers.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

dehate. said:


> good to hear you got it sorted. weird though. i didn't have any problems using the stock early style mounts.
> 
> i only had problems when i modified them to make them shorter, and even then, i just had to modify them a little more to fix the problem.


Thanks man. Maybe yours didn't have the excess rubber I'm talking about, or it does and my mounts are shot, etc.

Basically it's the extra from where it is crimped on, you can feel it if you run your hand on the top of the bag.



[email protected] said:


> I'm glad to hear that everything worked out for you. I'll be sure to pass this information on to future customers.


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

ahhhhh gotcha. word. glad everything is good now. :thumbup:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

dehate. said:


> ahhhhh gotcha. word. glad everything is good now. :thumbup:


Thanks dawg.


----------

